
UK Hosting provider accidentally deletes all customers websites - thehodge
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/18/123reg_titsup_customer_vpss_gone/
======
thehodge
Also on the BBC -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36072240](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36072240)

------
crapolasplatter
Uhm, Is this another hoax or just perfect timing with the rm -rf server fault
hoax?

~~~
thehodge
This one appears to be real

